# Test Results of Single 1030 Tubes with BB's - 1/4" Steel Balls !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It's 6:15 79deg and the humidity is starting to climb.

I set the chrono up and waiting for the sun to start casting a shadow so I can get some readings. The cloud cover is pretty heavy so I'm not going to get my readings first thing out of the box. The first shots will be with 1030's singles shooting BB's and 1/4", the next will be 3050 singles shooting 1/4" and 5/16"

So far no signs of life, the humidity and the low hanging clouds give the desert of pretty eerie dark feeling, it looks almost like it's going to rain. There's a very slight breeze but nothing else, it's about 6:30am now and the sun maybe trying to lift its head over the low hanging horizon clouds, that will take another 15 minutes or so, I'll just sit and wait.

The sun now has again gone behind the clouds, I fired about 6 or 7 shots over the chrono to try to get a reading and so far nothing, this is really exasperating.

Well the sun is peaking in and out and I give it another go ........ . The results are beyond expectations.

The 1030 single tubes with BB's are going ~ 298fps ---- the 1/4" was zipping along in the 265fps+ area ---- I was extremely pleased, especially since it is such a light pulling tube. I might add I can shorten up my active a bit as I was not at the wall, this tube seems pretty stretchy !!

The 3050 singles were a bit of a surprise also, 1/4" going in the 295fps area and the 5/16" in the 270fps area --- this is very close to looped 3050 settings, showing that rate of retraction is rate of retraction no matter how many tubes your pulling, as long as the ammo weight is in the zone of the elastic why use more UNLESS you plan on using heavier ammo with that same tube set !! Single tubes are easy to set up -- Bada Boom Bada Bang.

I knew the 3050 singles would do well, but the "Best of Show" was the single 1030's --- tremendous speed with a very light pull weight for the BB's and a very good speed for the 1/4". If I shorten my active 1/4 of an inch, I'm sure my speed would be more. Now the question is tube life, time will tell ?

This was a very eventful day, I was very pleased with both tube size results, for the 1030 results for BB's AND the 1/4" and the 3050 singles with 1/4, but more importantly the 5/16" as I have a *LARGE* amount coming in a few weeks from now. These speeds were not taken when the sun was out to warm up the tubes either and like I said i was NOT shooting at the wall ... I have an idea there was some velocity left on the table with this first testing.

As I'm sitting here writing a few friends show up to keep me company 










I go outside to fling a few with the single 1030's. I'm shooting at over 30 yd into an open door with a black background, there is no light in the barn yet and I can see the flight of the BB, it is flying quick and it is flying straight --- I'm extremely happy. I then reach into my pocket and pull out a few 1/4" steels and they too are flying very quick and reached the target very fast ---- I am extremely, I said EXTREMELY happy with the performance of these little bitty skinny spaghetti tubes for fun and for messing around, like I said in another post these tubes were made for kick'n back under a tree shooting pine cones or whatever and maybe knocking down an English Sparrow or two, man a live, this little tube is really the cat's meow

I leave this location but instead of going home I go to my other shooting area, I fill up a pocket with BB's and 1/4"steels. I'm shooting the single 1030 slingshot to give it a thorough testing.

I'm shooting from the driveway to an old burnt out building at a measured 33 yds from where I'm standing. Those BB's are flying flat I am really overjoyed at the speed of these little guys, I can watch every single shot clearly and the flight path. --- then I take out a 1/4" steels and still shoot at the same distance, they also are flying fast and flat, definitely no softball. Again, I would definitely use these 1/4" balls with this set up for Sparrows !

I'm super pleased at the ease of pulling and the speed that I'm getting with these little bitty tubes ------

I'm outta here.

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great review, verification, and enthusiasm. When you shorten that single tube set so you can get near the wall, you'll be hyper ecstatic. Stretchy is the right word alright - what a cool leap forward in rubber power options. * :thumbsup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Great review, verification, and enthusiasm. When you shorten that single tube set so you can get near the wall, you'll be hyper ecstatic. Stretchy is the right word alright - what a cool leap forward in rubber power options. * :thumbsup:


Yes, Ward I could not believe the speed of those little tubes with BB's AND 1/4" steel.

Ward, is your full active length 5" for your 30" draw ?, have you changed it and made it shorter, ?

Thank you,

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For 1030, I now use a 1.125 inch loop and a 5 inch single for a 6.125 inch total. I started with a 1.125 loop and a 6 inch single, but I could draw it to my ear. I prefer the whole near maxed drive line within my peripheral vision with a mouth corner anchor. *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

wll said:


> It's 6:15 79deg and the humidity is starting to climb.
> I set the chrono up and waiting for the sun to start casting a shadow so I can get some readings. The cloud cover is pretty heavy so I'm not going to get my readings first thing out of the box. The first shots will be with 1030's singles shooting BB's and 1/4", the next will be 3050 singles shooting 1/4" and 5/16"
> So far no signs of life, the humidity and the low hanging clouds give the desert of pretty eerie dark feeling, it looks almost like it's going to rain. There's a very slight breeze but nothing else, it's about 6:30am now and the sun maybe trying to lift its head over the low hanging horizon clouds, that will take another 15 minutes or so, I'll just sit and wait.
> The sun now has again gone behind the clouds, I fired about 6 or 7 shots over the chrono to try to get a reading and so far nothing, this is really exasperating.
> ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *For 1030, I now use a 1.125 inch loop and a 5 inch single for a 6.125 inch total. I started with a 1.125 loop and a 6 inch single, but I could draw it to my ear. I prefer the whole near maxed drive line within my peripheral vision with a mouth corner anchor. *


Yes Ward, My full length active is JUST over 6" for a 32.5" draw .. that is to my earlobe. I feel I COULD shorten the active a we bit, but do I want to sacrifice tube life ? don't know, and do I REALLY need more ... there comes a point when enough is enough ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Out early in the am shooting BB's all over the place using the two slings below and both pretty much* shoot to the same area, quail are out yelling and causing a fuss, and it is a nice cool morn.


















The BB's are peppering everything, but the 1/4" are more than holding there own, the 1/4" IMHO, are much smother shooting because of their 3 times weight difference, they are a bit slower at gitty up, but hold their velocity better ---- but for peppering your surroundings BB's can't be beat especially with a cost of about .20c for 175 shots as I remember when I bought 5 or 6 containers of Daisy 6000ea for $6.49+ tax, I think it was last year. I may go back and see if they are still available and pick up another few containers. The only ones I saw recently were Crosman but they are copper coated and don't show up as well in flight

The morning is beautiful and I'm smacking dirt clods, old cans, twigs on the ground ---- in general ---- stuff. The BB's are accurate and they are at their intended target NOW ! I chuck a few more 1/4" steels also and they are not only there fast, but they definitely hit with more authority.










I'm shooting both slings, no difference in power of course but aiming point* changed as the sling with the big pinky hole and tassel set has the tubes closer together than the green wrapped sling so my aiming point is a bit lower ... surprisingly that works out pretty good as the smaller sling has aiming marks cut into the eye of the fork and they work for me 

About a half hour of solid shooting has passed since my last paragraph and I have been blasting all kinds of stuff, the more I use the small sling with the tassel at the end the more I like it, it is shooting very well and holds nice in the hand now that I removed the paracord wrapping that I had put on it before.

Again, some time has passed and I'm blasting stuff, very pleased with my shooting and EXTREMELY pleased with the performance of the single 1030 with BB's and 1/4".

BB's are just screaming out, 1/4" are trailing speed wise at the start, but they fly in the 270fps range and they are darn flat shooting.

I go to my car but I'm still shooting along the way, the old barn is dark inside so I chuck some BB's in the collapsed barn door at some wooden cross bars I can see inside, that BB is there now, I then shoot a couple 1/4" steels and they are on a straight line to the target --- The distance for all this shenanigans is well over 30 yards ----- if you look real closely at this post you can probably see the smile on my face -- no, not the emoticon to my right 

I'm now off to the little market for an ice cream and than going to work to tie up a couple more 1030 single set ups, I'm stoked ! ----- an old surfer expression from the 60's 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Walmart's price for the Daisy in a 6000 pack is now $6.97 ... they have gone up .50 from a year + ago I think. So $6.97 + 9.5% tax = $7.70/6000 =.001283ea x 175shots = ~.22 per slingshot outing ....... I can't shoot 175 shots in a day ! You got to love shooting for less than a quarter a day if in fact you could shoot 175 shots a day..that a lot of shooting in my book !

It is 4:30 in the afternoon and I'm still stoked about my shooting BB's this early am ;- )

I'm planing on sticking my fishing rod in the ground this weekend and shooting at stuff on the waters edge. Not shooting any amphibians or reptiles, as I like all those guys ... Dragonfly's although good are open season for me. I'm just hoping I'm away from people so I can play ? I'm VERY much counting on shooting BB's 95+% of the time. A few 1/4" steels may sneak in the pouch if I see Starlings within my accuracy zone. Don't have a second thought that the 1030 singles with 1/4" steel going out at 270fps can knock out a Staling after all the shooting I did today !! If I got one of those that would make my trip for sure ... for me, its the little things;- ) Where I live I really don't have much of a chance for starlings unless I'm extremely lucky, they don't stick around. I'm hoping there is enough vegetation that I can get reasonably close ----- 15-20 yards. Where I live, that is not happening, to get a 35 yard shot you would be lucky !

wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well wll after reading your posts on tube shooting I am all in. I have 1030 and 1632 on the way for 8 millimeter and 3/8"clay. I plan on using the 1030 for indoor with rubber ammo (.6 grams). I have been shooting 1842 and have put 900 3/8 inch steel shot through it and the tubes are showing no sign of wear!? Don't know how long they'll last but amazing how long I've lost it so far. I I'm shooting a 7in active band length since it's at a short distance and it has a flat trajectory about 220fps... it is amazing how much zip these tubes have compared to Flat bands. They are comparable for sure and then cold weather there actually faster than flat bands for some reason.

Thanks for Sharing all this great info. I might have to look into BB's after sharing your passion and they're very cheap which I definitely like.

Cheers


----------

